# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Can a single person bring the change in society...

## RAHEN

Can a single person bring the change in society...wat do u think is it possible...

----------


## Endurer

If that person is passionate and determined about that issue then why not? This may sound hypocritical but here's how Iqbal puts it in one of his Persian couplets:




> Someone (a divine voice) asked me, are you happy with the way this world is
> 
> I said no
> 
> The answer came: then go smash it up and make it the way you wish (it to be)


And my all time favorite from Iqbal:




> Khudi ko har buland itna kay har Takdeer se pehle
> Khuda bande se khud poche bata teri raza kiya hai.
> 
> "Raise thyself to such heights, 
> That God Himself may Ask-
> What do you wish me to write your fate ?"

----------


## mytonse

Well said Endurer.

I have not come across many such persons,but i know a few who have written their own fates and are sitting on the most deserving place.

----------


## Khamoshi

Yes a person can make a difference , there are many fine examples of this and i believe that to see the change in the society we must first bring those changes in us. 

Endurer thats a brilliant reply and i agree with many of ur points..and would have also quoted that fine saying of uncle Iqbal :

*Khudi ko har buland itna kay har Takdeer se pehle
Khuda bande se khud poche bata teri raza kiya hai.*

"Raise thyself to such heights, 
That God Himself may Ask-
What do you wish me to write your fate ?"

----------


## aneeza ali

atleast u can start this  procedure definately other people will follow u n help u  :Smile: 
well said Adeel Bhai  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Qatra qatra hi samander banta hea,kisi ko tou starting lena parde gi.Wese bhi dunnya main essi kai examples mojood hain.hamare prophet Muhamad(P.B.U.H) per jub nabuwat nazil huwi tou woh bhi shuru main bilkul akele thee.Aaj dunya dekh sakti hea ke unhonay dunya ko kese change kerke rakh diya.
Waqi iqbal nay tou kuze main samander band ker diya

----------


## RAHEN

wellsaid everyone...:up;

yeah i maself think that it is possible...and it takes much time...patience and tolerance...one has to be a set of example then...

----------


## VS Prasad

Kandukuri Veeresa Lingam (1848-1919) fought for education for women, and remarriage of widows. In Hindu society, remarriage of widows started after 
his movement in Andhra Pradesh and was gradually accepted all over India.

http://www.vepachedu.org/veeresalingam.html

The BRAHMA SAMAJ founded by  RAJA RAM MOHAN ROY fought against  SATI, the inhuman practice of burning the wife in the funeral pyre of her husband.

http://www.indianmirror.com/history/hist5.html

The freedom struggle movement through non-violence by Mahatma Gandhi
is well known to the world.

----------


## sikandar107

Yes.  There are umpteen examples... but the person should demonstrate the vigour, passion, focus and the aims that he/she wishes to achieve to bring in postive change in the society. His/her integrity level should be such that people who follow him/her are prepared to die on his/her words.

----------


## *Saira*

very true..

----------


## RAHEN

sikandar...v.good information...i hve always learned from ur post...keep sharing..:up;

----------


## *Saira*

Rahen call him bandar!!:1:

----------


## sikandar107

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrr...    :Smile:  Thanks Saira.. Sikandar kaho ya bandar, lekin rakho dil ke ander.

----------


## sikandar107

Thanks  Rahen.  Zara Saira ko bhi bolo na kuchh aisa hi likh de mere baare men.:biggrin:

----------


## Muzi

Yes they can just gotta have the right will and charismatic skills

----------


## friendlygal786

Agree with all of u...

----------


## *Saira*

> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrr...    Thanks Saira.. Sikandar kaho ya bandar, lekin rakho dil ke ander.


:curse; mera dil nahin available koi aur darr khatkhatao..achchha sa koi dil khareedo phir uss se bhi daaman chhudao..

----------

